# Holiday visa to mexico



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all
im brittish and i would love to go to mixico for just 2 weeks holiday in sep 
can anyone please tell me what is the visa requirements to enter in to mexico just for a holiday?
and what is the cheap way to fly in to mexico from uk?
It will be good if you guys give me any tips or info

Thanks for your time


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Just one tip: When you enter Mexico, immigration will stamp your passport and the will also give you a copy of a form you will have filled out in advance, probably on the flight arriving in Mexico. Keep that piece of paper and present it, along with your passport, to the immigration authorities when you leave.

For airfares, I like kayak.com.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

DNP said:


> Just one tip: When you enter Mexico, immigration will stamp your passport and the will also give you a copy of a form you will have filled out in advance, probably on the flight arriving in Mexico. Keep that piece of paper and present it, along with your passport, to the immigration authorities when you leave.
> 
> For airfares, I like kayak.com.


Tourists from Europe do not have the visa fee included in the price of the airfare. After receiving the FMM (tourist visa), he will have to go to a bank and pay the fee on arrival or before departure.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks for the tips

how much is it for the visa?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Around 240 pesos


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you


----------



## EricRayMoss (May 19, 2011)

*UK- Mexico*



kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> im brittish and i would love to go to mixico for just 2 weeks holiday in sep
> can anyone please tell me what is the visa requirements to enter in to mexico just for a holiday?
> and what is the cheap way to fly in to mexico from uk?
> ...


Coming to Mexico with just your passport is fine for up to 180 days. 2 weeks you will need no visa or documentation other than your passport and the address where you will be staying.


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

[


I was mis informed then...at the Mexican border... I stayed 2 weeks and was told I had to have an FMM and paid the 240 pesos at the bank. I was told that the visa was good for 6 months and I could come and go in and out of Mexico without having to get another visa for the 6 months.. this was said to me by a guy who was the immigration officer at the border.... However once home 2 weeks later my fiance went to find out info on FMM, FM2 and 3 and was told I should have handed my visa in when I left Mexico and get another one when I came back..that is an FMM visa....


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Not every INM officer knows all the rules. You should have turned in the FMM at the border when you left, however, since you still have it you can use it to reenter the country as long as it hasn't expired. You can turn it in after your next visit. You can remain in the frontier area without a FMM (Baja California is different), but to go into the interior you need a FMM


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> im brittish and i would love to go to mixico for just 2 weeks holiday in sep
> can anyone please tell me what is the visa requirements to enter in to mexico just for a holiday?
> and what is the cheap way to fly in to mexico from uk?
> ...


As far as visas go, I highly recommend you talk to a travel agent that knows about Mexico, then you should know for sure, and where in Mexico do you want to go? it can make a big difference in the price, also, do you want all inclusive? or just airfare and hotel? Get a price from a travel agent for what you want, then go online to compare, for you, Expedia.co.uk is a good starting point to get online prices from the UK. I haven't used an agent to book holidays in over 12 years, they have never been able to beat online prices., but it still pays to shop around.lane:


----------

